# t5 lights from lowes



## pastafarian (May 3, 2011)

I've seen some mention of t5 lights from lowes or home depot. Are these decent to use for a planted tank (lightly planted)? They're a fraction of the cost of "aquarium" lights. 

John


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You can grow plants with very much any kind of light. But you need to adjust many things accordingly. Don't think that something like this is possible with the amazing Chinese miracle T5 bulbs you have found:










For more information look up the following post. Pay attention on how the light and plant choce interact to create success or failure:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/78428-natural-method-vs-style.html

Other than that - anything that is "cheap" AND sold in many stores is exactly this - "cheap", "low quality", "bad idea". Especially aquarium equipment which usually is not really good even if it's expensive.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

+1 for Niko

They also wont last as long as a well made bulb like Giesmann.


----------

